# Want to add 4-5 kgs



## rommel81 (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi! New here! 38 looking to add about 10 pound lean muscle nothing big. I did some test like 8 year ago. Any recommendations?/
PS I had bad acne.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 1, 2019)

Welcome.

How's your diet?


----------



## brazey (Oct 2, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## ordawg1 (Oct 4, 2019)

Welcome- use the search bar to get much info.Best of luck-OD


----------

